

Buy a Mac, get TextMate! - nickb
http://macromates.com/blog/2007/buy-a-mac-get-textmate/

======
damon
I honestly tried to drop emacs in favor of TextMate for hacking scheme. It has
the buzz, a great philosophy with a really stand up developer hacking it, sexy
integration with osx, subversion hooks, nice bundle system, file browser,
intuitive shortcut keys, seemingly deep regex support, and on and on.

The issues I ran into with TM for scheme were really fundamental. While TM has
both scheme and lisp bundles, they don't seem to handle code indentation
nearly as well as emacs. Proper scheme indentation was mostly a manual
process.

The REPL integration is also much better in emacs, in my opinion. That proves
to be a _huge_ time saver. REPL integration in TM amounted to opening up
terminal.app in a separate process.

These two things - code indentation and repl support - were two things I
couldn't look past. They are the bread and butter of scheme hacking. I would
love to see TM improve in these areas.

If you're lisp hacking I think you'll be best served by slime/emacs. That
combination is the best environment I've found.

~~~
joshwa
REPL and auto-indent would be useful for Python and Ruby, too.

~~~
damon
Ruby is TM's driving force. I don't hack much ruby, when I do I use inf-
ruby.el (based on cmuscheme.el by the way - where would ruby be without lisp
and scheme ;).

I was assuming TM worked well for ruby, given how ga-ga the ruby crowd is over
TM. Does ruby auto-indent and repl integration not work well in TM? Us emacs
freaks will need to bring the ruby crowd up to speed with a modern editor.

~~~
jamesbritt
Matz uses emacs, so I expect more love there.

------
inklesspen
I use TextMate when I can, and emacs when I can't. I recognize that emacs is
much, much, much more powerful. However, I don't have the time needed to learn
how to unlock that power.

TextMate has a much gentler learning curve, and a lot more affordances -- it's
easier to figure out how to do something when you have no idea of the
keystroke or name of the command.

------
Shooter
I downloaded Textmate once after hearing great things about it, but I never
got around to trying it out.

I know there are bundles available for Lisp and Python, but can anyone comment
on how good they are relative to Emacs/SLIME and IPython?

